# 3 examples of current Cruze Diesel resale market



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hmm interesting. Since this is my first new car I have the itch to buy a new one like every month haha. I just don't want to take the low ball trade in value the dealer would give me. Plus, I have had the car since October and have not reached 5k miles yet


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

That dealer is dreaming. Just for a point of reference (I had no intention of trading) I got a wholesale ACV on mine with 60K miles. Dealer said he'd give me $15K.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I was figuring the dealer would offer me around 18k for a trade in.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I figure if I were to sell mine with current mileage, I could probably fetch $17-18K, like on Ebay.


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

Dealer is a little crazy, but it is a known fact that diesel powered vehicle retain their value better/longer than gasoline counterparts.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah. Obviously, they list the vehicle high so they have room to negotiate, but asking prices that are nearly equal to the pre-incentive price of their new counterparts is a good sign. 

The same dealer has 5 2LT Cruzes on their used lot, but isn't asking nearly as close to the new value as they are for the Diesels.

Used Cars For Sale | Karl Chevrolet | Serving Urbandale, IA


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Not really interested in trading my CTD or buying a new one. I'm pretty sure dealerships make more money per car selling used vehicles than the new ones. They really low-ball the trade in value since they think they have you by the short ones, since they KNOW you want the new car! Fool them though, when you trade next time and find out what the KBB and NADA book says the value is on your trade vehicle and stick to your demand for top dollar. You can also get a great deal if you tell them what you want to pay per month for the new or used car. Do you homework first and find out what the BEST deal will cost you per month. I've not been unhappy with any of my car purchases in the last ten years. Your best tactic is to be prepared to walk out if they aren't dealing with you honestly...they will usually say, "well, wait a minute....!" Then really walk out if they aren't willing to do business on your terms.


----------

